# Go-Fund-Me started for woman killed in crash; her Lyft driver charged with DUI



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs in a June 8 head-on crash that left a 23-year-old woman dead.*
*







*
*https://mp/s/patch.com/illinois/bucktown-wickerpark/amp/27618226/lyft-driver-charged-other-motorist-logan-square-crash*

CHICAGO, IL - Two people, including a Lyft driver, have been charged with DUI after a young woman was killed in a two-car crash on Friday in Logan Square. WLS-TV reports that according to police, 32-year-old Elizabeth Renter, who was working for ride-share company Lyft, has been charged with a misdemeanor count of driving under the influence of a drug. The news report adds that the driver of the other car, 25-year-old Travis Anderson of Tempe, Arizona, has been charged with a felony count of aggravated driving under the influence.

Chicago Police say Anderson was driving in the 1600 block of North Humboldt Blvd. when he crossed the center line and hit Renter's car head-on, killing 23-year-old passenger Anudari Bayaraa (pictured), who was identified by the Cook County Medical Examiner's Office.

According to the news report, Bayaraa was transported to Stroger Hospital, where she died, while Renter was sent to Mt. Sinai Hospital in serious condition and a 31-year-old man riding in Renter's car was taken to Stroger in good condition.

Friends of Bayaraa have created a GoFundMe to raise money for her family to assist with the young woman's funeral and memorial services, in addition to other financial support the family may need during this time.

"On Friday, June 8th, 2018, our dear friend Anna passed away during a deadly car accident in the Logan Square neighborhood of Chicago, IL. She was on her way home in a Lyft Ride Share car when the fatal accident occurred. Both the Lyft driver and the other motorist have been charged with DUI's."

"At only 23 Anna was the most caring friend, sister, and daughter to be taken away so unexpectedly," a friend wrote in the GoFundMe campaign. "She leaves behind her two loving parents, Sukhee Bayaraa and Munkhgerel Luvsantseren, as well as her two younger sisters, Nina Bayaraa and Olivia Bayaraa. She was intelligent, beautiful, and loved by more people than she'll ever know."

WLS-TV says Lyft released a statement saying, "We are deeply saddened by this incident. Our sympathies and hearts go out to the loved ones of the driver and passengers during this difficult time. We have reached out to the driver and have been in touch with the passenger's family to offer our full support. We stand ready to assist law enforcement in any investigation."

On Friday, police reported that Anderson was taken to Mount Sinai Hospital where he was in stable condition.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> *A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs in a June 8 head-on crash that left a 23-year-old woman dead.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is advertising


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

We need rates a little bit lower so a homeless guy from a street corner could drive for Lyft . 2 bottles of fine Popov vodka is a sign up bonus!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs *32-year-old Elizabeth Renter, who was working for ride-share company Lyft, has been charged with a misdemeanor count of driving under the influence of a drug.
> Lyft released a statement saying. We have reached out to the driver to offer our full support.


It's awesome that Lyft gives their full support to their drivers charged with driving under the influence of drugs.

Now, let's see who the family of the deceased goes after in a court of law. Do they go after the 25 year old drunk that crossed the center line and caused the head on collision or do they go after Lyft and Lyft's driver Elizabeth Renter? My money is on the latter.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is advertising


You're clearly a moron


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's awesome that Lyft gives their full support to their drivers charged with driving under the influence of drugs.
> 
> Now, let's see who the family of the deceased goes after in a court of law. Do they go after the 25 year old drunk that crossed the center line and caused the head on collision or do they go after Lyft and Lyft's driver Elizabeth Renter? My money is on the latter.


Although the other driver looks like he was the one at fault when something like this happens I think both drivers should be charged if they're drunk because maybe a sober driver would have been able to avoid it. The chances are they will sue absolutely everybody because that's what you always do.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> You're clearly a moron


That is racism.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That is racism.


Actually, it is elitism.
Morons happen in all races.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Although the other driver looks like he was the one at fault when something like this happens I think both drivers should be charged if they're drunk because maybe a sober driver would have been able to avoid it.


That's what California does. If you had a beer with your burger for lunch - and you're sitting at a red light, and someone rear ends you -- IT'S YOUR FAULT.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> Actually, it is elitism.
> Morons happen in all races.
> 
> That's what California does. If you had a beer with your burger for lunch - and you're sitting at a red light, and someone rear ends you -- IT'S YOUR FAULT.


This is funny.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs in a June 8 head-on crash that left a 23-year-old woman dead.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lyft's new slogan: We stand ready to assist law enforcement in any investigation.

Look for it daily.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft's new slogan: We stand ready to assist law enforcement in any investigation.
> 
> Look for it daily.


Drivers become snitches.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Why would Uber or Lyft support a non employee independent contractor
charged with a crime while using a proprietary app?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Why would Uber or Lyft support a non employee independent contractor
> charged with a crime while using a proprietary app?


Greed prevents it.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Greed prevents it.



Not greed 
LOGIC
we are non entities to uber and Lyft 
An unending supply. 100 delete the drivers app, 1000 sign on 
In the corporate world it would be completely illogical for them to support a non employee contractor.
Your "greed" argument is completely one sided


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Not greed
> LOGIC
> we are non entities to uber and Lyft
> An unending supply. 100 delete the drivers app, 1000 sign on
> ...


Stock market fluctuations.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Stock market fluctuations.



Neither is publicly traded
Both have millions of client riders and growing everyday
Both have an endless supply of drivers willing to destroy their vehicle asset for below minimum wage
Drivers complain, drivers hate drivers blame their problems on others
BUT when the ping request sounds they run to chauffeur ubers clients for next to nothing $$$.

What a perfect world for uber & Lyft 
They're geniuses


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Neither is publicly traded
> Both have millions of client riders and growing everyday
> Both have an endless supply of drivers willing to destroy their vehicle asset for below minimum wage
> Drivers complain, drivers hate drivers blame their problems on others
> ...


What are you?

Lyft did'nt donate!

*$30,948 of $25,000 goal*


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> What are you?
> 
> Lyft did'nt donate!
> 
> *$30,948 of $25,000 goal*


Nonsense


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sad story.
Really unbelievable to have a driver on drugs & a drunk behind the wheel.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs in a June 8 head-on crash that left a 23-year-old woman dead.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What was the "drug?" Can't find anything on line saying what the drug was.



polar2017 said:


> Sad story.
> Really unbelievable to have a driver on drugs & a drunk behind the wheel.


The driver may have been on drugs but the accident was caused by the other driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *A Lyft driver and a second motorist are charged with DUIs in a June 8 head-on crash that left a 23-year-old woman dead.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its NOT MISDEMEANOR IF SOMEONE DIES AS A RESULT !

Such a shame.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> This is advertising


" SIDE HUSTLE"

Lower Rates mean
Lower chance of Survival" . . .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Damn, was the PAX only one sober??? Both the DUI drivers lived...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Although the other driver looks like he was the one at fault when something like this happens I think both drivers should be charged if they're drunk because maybe a sober driver would have been able to avoid it. The chances are they will sue absolutely everybody because that's what you always do.


A self driving car is never blamed for not avoiding an accident.
Doesn't seem fair that a drunk/drugged driver be charged for doing the same thing a SDC would do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> A self driving car is never blamed for not avoiding an accident.
> Doesn't seem fair that a drunk/drugged driver be charged for doing the same thing a SDC would do.


The problem is... the DUI laws were given more teeth. Any time you are driving under the influence and someone dies, the DUI driver is charged with vehicular manslaughter (or something equivilant)

Is it fair?

Not really...

https://www.dosomething.org/us/facts/11-facts-about-driving-under-influence
(here's a source for all my insane sounding claims below)

But the simple fact of the matter is that DUI is the most serious crime that people get away with on a regular basis. And the odds of getting caught any time you commit a DUI is staggeringly low.

On average, a drunk driver will drive 80 times under the influence before their first arrest.

Between 50 to 75% of the people who have had their licenses revoked due to driving under the influence drive illegally without their license.

A high % of DUI offenders are repeat offenders...

IF dui drivers were convicted of all 80 offenses they commited leading up to the average number, it would be 30+ years behind bars.

So honestly, being convicted of DUI is like arresting someone after robbing 40 houses and only charging them for the one they got caught in the middle of robbing.

The result of this isn't really fair, but given how hard it is to catch a DUI driver... they had it coming...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The problem is... the DUI laws were given more teeth. Any time you are driving under the influence and someone dies, the DUI driver is charged with vehicular manslaughter (or something equivilant)
> 
> Is it fair?
> 
> ...


<sigh> I was being sarcastic, while taking a shot at SDCs. You obviously took it another way. And....moving on.......


----------



## Justice4Liz (Apr 13, 2019)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What was the "drug?" Can't find anything on line saying what the drug was.
> 
> The driver may have been on drugs but the accident was caused by the other driver


I was friends with the Uber driver at the time (she has since passed away) and they found trace amounts of THC in her system from a vape pen that she used 2 days prior to the accident.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The problem is... the DUI laws were given more teeth. Any time you are driving under the influence and someone dies, the DUI driver is charged with vehicular manslaughter (or something equivilant)
> 
> Is it fair?
> 
> ...


Most house Robbers HAVE robbed many houses.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Anger and anxiety and lack of rest can intoxicant a driver. Uber/Lyft promote these things with poor pay and treatment. They should be brought to justice.


----------

